# Are you better at science or art?



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Would like to see the correlation between T/F and science/art. I am personally better at science.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Both. Though I would have to be more specific on the discipline for both. I'm not much of a gifted visual artist, but I play/write music. And I tend to understand physics quicker than chemistry. I suppose the more abstract the subject is, the more likely I'm able to excel in it.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm equally bad at both.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'm equally bad at both.


LOL Then what are you good at?


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

I suck at science.
But I *really* suck at art.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm good at science, but I'm not interested in it. I'm interested in art, but I'm not good at it.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

INFPs, why are you saying such things :frustrating:


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Eluid Sade said:


> LOL Then what are you good at?


Mum says my coffee's great.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Mum says my coffee's great.


I can clearly see you'll have a bright future :tongue:


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Love science, and I also love art. 

I'm pretty decent at science.

I'm so-so with art.

However, if I was forced to choose one subject, it'd be science.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm definitely better at science, but have always had a lot of respect for talented and creative artists, whether it be painting or dance. I think our culture is starting to derogate artistic talents to an extreme degree, and it's making society feel like some dull warehouse with nothing but rusty beams on the walls and slaves being whipped for their lack of efficiency.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Eluid Sade said:


> I can clearly see you'll have a bright future :tongue:


Indeed, and with just the right amount of sugar.


----------



## Nei (Dec 17, 2014)

I study art so I guess I'm good at it, and pretty average at science (I oddly enjoy the aesthetic side of it; sometimes I watch sci-fi movies just for the sake of all those space ships, robots and stuff). 

For some reason I reeeaaally suck at history though.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I think I'm equally proficient at both


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I have the mind of a scientist but not enough knowledge yet.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

First thing I would do is throw out all the votes casted for 'both'. They're bound to be better at one than the other.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh Crap! I fucked up the poll! I put Both-feeling type down when I meant art-feeling! I am so sorry!


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

_Science - Feeler_

I'm marginal at best with science, but in art, my stick figures are the only objects I draw right. ><' :tongue:


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

Feeler, and definitely better at art. I think science is very interesting, but it's not one of my strengths.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm good at both arts and sciences. I just happen to prefer art over science, though. Blame the Se.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess art even though I'd like to say I'm more interested in science...it's not a skill that comes naturally, which feels odd to say, seeing as there are those who seem to feel science explains everything.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I love both science and art.

I've been drawing since I was a young kid, so even while rusty I can still pick up a bit and do a pretty fair job. I also enjoy analyzing art and lit. And I studied English and have taken a fair amount of art classes. Actually, I won a place in my community college writing contest, as well as best in show in the art gallery.  *toots my own horn a bunch, though in reality I am usually so horribly unmotivated and despairing about the future that I almost never do anything artistic and creative, and that was like ten years ago*

But...I love science. Actually, when I was a child I wanted to be an ethnobotanist with the combination of anthropology, botany, and medicine. I don't do so well in Science classes, but I enjoy them immensely. I especially like the soft sciences. But I am most familiar with the sort of essay/creative humanities aspect of academics, so when I took World Prehistory for fun at my Uni I got a D on my first exam, despite drawing my own depictions of various hominids and skulls, and also cave men modeled after Robert Downy Jr. Apparently that doesn't actually get you that far on a scantron.

So yeah...love them both. They make the world interesting. But probably, most people would say I am better at art. I really need to actually do something again though.


----------



## Young Wise (Dec 12, 2015)

I am undoubtedly a better artist - an INF with gut-heart. I've often longed for elusive Ti and mythical Te that I've felt would allow for a smoother ride in adulthood. Yet now that I've grasped Se enough to channel feely artistic expression, I've caught glimpse of my future and it is _splendid_.


----------



## Raito92 (Dec 14, 2015)

I am a PhD student and got a degree in Cell biology. I have always had an attitude for science and I'm proud it became such an important part of my life. 
I wish I was better at arts, I just can draw elementary anime-like characters. I am good at writing as well, but not a poet at all. I can't sing nor play any instrument.


----------



## FinesseCity (Dec 15, 2015)

sciences by far. art requires way too much attention to external details. i spend too much time exploring the inner realms


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

unless its performing arts- science by far


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I had to choose between the two careers as I got scholarships for both. Art is my passion, but science will send my kids to college. I hope to retire early from the corporate rat race and still try my hand at making money with my art.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Honestly neither. I've never created any art and I was expelled from school before science was introduced.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I suspect _both_ - with science a tad over; there is very *little* I am _unwilling_ to improve and/or have no ''interest'' in. (re: arts / sciences) _et al_.

Thus, I scrape 'bare minimum' with art - _however_, I do not find art (re: whole) an ''innate'' talent; thus, a sufficient art class + dedication + flourishing attentiveness; shall improve any said '_deficiencies_' or ''unevenness'' that stands.

There is no such thing as being 'bad' at a skill --> (unless t'is you). _C’est ouf_.

__________

Com.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Thinker and science.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Eluid Sade said:


> Would like to see the correlation between T/F and science/art. I am personally better at science.


I'm a Thinker and I've selected "art." I'm alright with things considered to be scientific in nature, such as mathematics. I'm absolutely awful at physics, chemistry, and I'd probably be awful as engineering too. On the other hand, I'm able to express myself pretty well through lyrics and poetry, which are typically defined as artistic mediums. My best subjects, however, are part of the humanities. I excel in philosophy, history, political science, psychology, and those sorts of things. I'm not sure what you would define those as, because they aren't part of the STEM field, but you certainly can approach them scientifically and you often do to a large extent (at least academically). I'm also generally logical, disciplined, and organized, which tends to be the mechanical underpinning of science. I also do tend to roughly apply science to my studies and to my learning. So, I'm not sure what you'd define me as being better at. I'm awful at STEM subjects, but science is a pretty influential underpinning to what I do.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm decent at art.

I moderately suck at science.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

ENTP, and I answered both.
I'm an engineering student, majoring in nano chemistry. My best subjects in the STEM field tend to be those related to biology and chemistry, especially organic and biochemistry. I somehow struggle in mathematics, and physics, especially at university level. (School-level maths and science were easy, and I thought I was good at those at that time.)
I speak three languages proficiently, and I also good at discussion and debates. In addition, I am adept at writing, especially essays. I also write novels and play a few musical instruments. Not good enough to be in a band; only in my free time do I play them.

Considering my passion, I am much inclined towards the arts. However, the STEM subjects have been a major inspiration in many aspects of what I do and plan to do in the future.


----------



## lmpeiris (Dec 25, 2015)

*I'm a science feeler.*

I have studied lot of sciences and actually do not know enough of any of them to be used for any competitive advantage. But i can like scan through all necessary fields and give multiple vague (probably want work) ideas for solving a problem or theorizing how it would happen, without picking up a book on subject. Maximum 10 minute google search.
I call it make shift science.

I'm also good at literature, management (subjects only, sucks at practice) and .... almost anything except understanding abstract art or drawing any kind of art


----------

